# Eleaf Melo 300



## Schnappie (11/1/17)

Another one for you monster wattage tank lovers, rated up to 300W!!!

#Eleaf just released a most powerful #tank ever for you, the #MELO 300.

The MELO 300 features a new ES Sextuple-0.17ohm Head that consists of six coils and is rated at an ultra high power of 100-300W for huge vapor production. 
The retractable top fill system makes it really easy to fill the tank. You just need to slide the drip tip back and it reveals the fill port. 
The airflow can easily be adjusted by turning the control ring with knurled design. In addition, the MELO 300 comes in two kinds of e-liquid capacity for you to choose from: 3.5ml type and 6.5ml type.
Enjoy the awesome cloud chasing tank!

Find more: http://www.eleafworld.com/melo-300/


----------

